# How fast are the new bows



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Last bow i bought was a PSE Carrera with the Orion cam(all i shoot is PSE),IBO is 334fps.How fast are the newer bows? mine is three years old or so.


----------



## kjino (Aug 12, 2005)

Mathews Monster XLR8 - 360+ ibo
PSE OMEN - 366 ibo


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

kjino said:


> Mathews Monster XLR8 - 360+ ibo
> PSE OMEN - 366 ibo


DAAAYYUUUUMMMMMMM!!!! thats smokin!...time for a new bow..:cheers:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That is really fast alright....me I like to watch my arrow fly, but to each his own.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah... I was taught that speed don't kill...accuracy does. But i'm sure it helps when the arrow gets there quicker. LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Sport, if you are shooting a 334 fps IBO bow, surely your not looking for a faster bow are you?

I've always lived by the motto, "speed thrills but silence kills."


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> Shallow Sport, if you are shooting a 334 fps IBO bow, surely your not looking for a faster bow are you?
> 
> I've always lived by the motto, "speed thrills but silence kills."


No not really,they way i have mine set up it's at 320 plus fps,but it's plenty fast for me.I'm moving on to recurve or traditional long bow.More of a challenge.


----------



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

i talk to a guy at a bow zone and he said speed is over rated. Personaly i like have speed but no vibration in the hand. it is personal preferance and what you plan on hunting or shooting.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Chunky said:


> That is really fast alright....me I like to watch my arrow fly, but to each his own.


I hear you Mark, that 190fps does me good out of my Sarrels longbow.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I chrono'ed one of the standard Monsters week before last at Sante Fe with my arrows, 29" - 340 FMJ which hits my digital at 470grs on the money. My year old Bowtech Tomkat set at 67# ran it at 247 while the Monster at 65# shoved it 269. To me personally it somewhat let me down after hearing what my bud was getting with his arrows. However he is shooting the 400's at 27" and 420grs and the bow set at 60# and got high 280's, so the differences in weight DID make the differences. I was going to head back and shoot one of the XLR8's but they sold the one they had before I could get back over there. 

I am sure that dropping it down to the 5gr per pound thing would get you faster, but it won't get you through a hogs shoulder. I was really hoping that it would hit the mid 280's at least, and probably would have, if I could have managed the full 70#. I could also pick up some of the 400's and keep it down around 63# but that sort of defeats the purpose of having the 70# bow in the first place. I am looking for something that at 70# I can still draw smooth and easily let off if necessary, but will also let me drop it down lighter for more time at the target. 

I also shot one of the new Bowtech Admirals a while back and with it set at 65# it was right around the same area, however it was much more easily drawn and let down was very manageable. Myself, I am going with a quieter, easier drawing model. Since having surgery to both elbows, I think more in terms of use than abuse. Don't get me wrong my cheap ol Tomkat cranked up to 70 will run the above FMJ's out at 250+ easily, which so far has worked, but it is far from being as quiet about it as some of the other ones out there.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Fast bow with small brace heights, are'nt the most forgiving machines. Stick with a modest speed and good brace height 7"+. It would be hard to go wrong then!!!


----------

